# Air pump vs water pump/powerhead



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

My questing is regarding a nano reef setup Im planning. 

I know, I know, nanos are harder for guys like me who have never done salt, but a friend of mine owns oceanic corals, in aldergrove so I will be dealing with Paul on this one. I do realize they are harder, but Im in this for a challenge. 

My question is what is the best route for movement, air pump or water pump? How many GPH movement should I need for a 15 gallon?


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I was thinking about just getting a Fluval U1, and solving both issues, however, they only have a foam insert I want to use a 3 step bio filtration, so Im thinking about just adding something to move water.


----------

